# UK Schools' League 2013



## Hasnat

The UK Schools' League 2013 is an annual event run by Games Workshop for kids aged 11-18. Anyone taking part?


----------



## Septok

Me, 1st round tomorrow. Just hoping we can get back up to WHW. Was awesome last year, but 5.30AM starts kill.


----------



## Hasnat

Awesome. What school are you from? Which systems are you entering and which regional heat location?


----------



## Septok

Our club's just 40K. Playing down in Brighton, which should be fun. Necrons, Wolves, SM and Orks.


----------



## khrone forever

well.. our school won our heat, mainly because no-one else turned up


----------



## Hasnat

Our school entered for all three systems. Our 40K regional heat is on saturday. Please let us know how you guys did.


----------



## Septok

khrone forever said:


> well.. our school won our heat, mainly because no-one else turned up


I know the feeling.



Hasnat said:


> Our school entered for all three systems. Our 40K regional heat is on saturday. Please let us know how you guys did.


Enemy team didn't show. So we basically just played for the rest of the time and got through to the next round... without needing to battle at all. But we're telling the others we won a hard-fought set of battles, but were just the superior tacticians...


----------



## Hasnat

Septok said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Enemy team didn't show. So we basically just played for the rest of the time and got through to the next round... without needing to battle at all. But we're telling the others we won a hard-fought set of battles, but were just the superior tacticians...


Indeed. That's happened to us several times.


----------



## Tanthachon25

My club's a pure 40k club. I was in the schools league team and we got through to regionals. I lost all my games and we are now clinging onto a reserve team spot in the nationals. I'm a space marine player with not loads of cash sitting around. Anyone got a good army suggestion?


----------



## falcoso

Me and a couple of friends were going to enter as a gaming club, but we couldn't get permission from our respective schools for time off.


----------



## Septok

My school is through, after a 9-0-3 w/d/l. Tough competition, and I must rage at the time limit. It's really annoying to have to play a whole game in 40 mins, especially against nids and slow players.

I must also commend many players on their lists for writing them as munchkin-like as they possibly could. Much more commendation for those who brag about w/d/l of their lists...


----------

